# Recognition at high school graduation



## Kilfoil (21 May 2008)

I was reading in another Topic, IAP at Kinston I believe, that someone had been asked for information for recognition at their  high school graduation ceremony. I was just wondering if anyone else is being recognized. I graduate in 3 weeks and no one has asked me for anything, and i would like to be recognized.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 May 2008)

Maybe you need to be asking at your school if anything is being done.


----------



## kincanucks (21 May 2008)

Some CFRC/Ds will contact local HSs to ask permission to recognize ROTP applicants who have been accepted into the program.  Basically a representative from the CFRC/D will present the person with a certificate stating that the person has been accepted into the program and will be subsidized for, say, 50,000 dollars.  Always a big splash at HS grad ceremonies because you will have parents in the audience going WTF, why didn't we get into that?  Contact your CFRC/D to see if they are doing something similar in your area.  Note that not all CFRC/Ds do it.


----------



## dwalter (21 May 2008)

I got the offer to do that, however since I've already been graduated from highschool for a year, the option didn't apply, but it is an option available here anyways.


----------



## Corey Darling (21 May 2008)

^^ I also received an offer for the recognition in my e-mail. I turned it down also because i've graded already.


----------



## Kilfoil (21 May 2008)

Does a representative from the military have to be there or can they just read it off like all the other scholarships received by students? I talked with my guidance counsellor about it today and she said normally that information would be given to her by the CFRC.


----------



## kincanucks (22 May 2008)

Kilfoil said:
			
		

> Does a representative from the military have to be there or can they just read it off like all the other scholarships received by students? I talked with my guidance counsellor about it today and she said normally that information would be given to her by the CFRC.



CONTACT YOUR CFRC/D!


----------



## Corey Darling (22 May 2008)

When a friend of mine got into the navy under ROTP when we graded, a CF member attended the Awards ceremony at my school and presented his achievement to the audiance.


----------



## ChaosTheory (22 May 2008)

At my high school we had an awards ceremony for all the people who have received scholarships.  Everyone had been getting little ones like $500, $1000, $1,500 et cetera.  Then near the end of the ceremony a Lt. Col in his DEUs was like, "... and this scholarship is worth approximately $100,000" and everyone gasped.  That is all I remember, then he called my friends and my name up and we shook hands and got some certificate.


----------



## garb811 (22 May 2008)

I think the recognition at High School Grad is great (a friend of mine had it done) but to present it in the same context as other scholarships is absurd given the obligation to serve and unlimited liability that are attached to it.


----------



## militarymum (22 May 2008)

Some would call it an obligation, others may label it a career.  A job guarantee at graduation after four years might be something that other scholarship recipients would be grateful for.  Then they might not feel compelled to remain at university for Masters degrees or attend colleges for diplomas that give them job skills to be worth hiring.  Some young people are making this choice for a military career, not just a free education.  Having recognition in front of their peers is well-earned.

Military Mum


----------



## canadiax (27 May 2008)

If any of you have the option of being recognized for ROTP at graduation then I strongly recommend it. I currently live in Maryland, USA and I didn't get anything for it and I had to watch my friends get recognized for their acceptances to the USNA while I got nothing. It burns a little when you aren't noted for your hard work while your peers are, but at the same time we are going into the military and sacrifices will become common for us.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

Ya that would have burned at me to.  At least RMC has not had a terrible boxing movie made about it.   :


----------



## AD (7 Jun 2008)

I never even thought about recognition. Sounds like it would have been a great way to show my achievment though. My CFRC/D did not offer it to me, nore did I even think to ask them. I also didn't even tell my HS of my accomplishment, and went unrecognized like 90% of the other grads at the ceremony. I was the valedic so I thought that was enough. People are still surprised when I tell them of my career path and subsidization. Makes for a good conversation!


----------



## Kilfoil (10 Jun 2008)

After calling my CFRC a couple of times my file manager talked to what I think she called a career councillor, anyway she said the career councillor was going to contact my principal and try to set something up for the graduation ceremony.


----------

